

Crowdsourcing craigslist bank robber nabbed on DNA evidence - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081107-crowdsourcing-craigslist-bank-robber-nabbed-on-dna-evidence.html

======
petercooper
Quite a funny tale! Rather ingenious on this part, too.

While the "accomplices" were innocent in this case, it makes me wonder whether
"crowd-crime" will become common in future. Rather like flashmobs, 30
criminals could easily co-ordinate a mass shoplifting operation and the sheer
numbers would overwhelm (and even intimidate) any security that was present. I
read a story a year or two ago about gangs of hundreds of poor children
robbing tourists on beaches somewhat along these lines.

~~~
neilk
Mobbing is a common gang activity. But the whole point of a gang is absolute
trust, violently enforced. You can't do that with a collection of random
strangers.

However... mybe you could start a riot this way, or mass disobedience of
traffic laws, or a hate crime against an unpopular minority. That's a scary
thought.

------
gscott
I thought he pulled off the perfect crime but alas the moral to the story is
buy your wig and other needed materials from ebay or at least space your
purchases out over time locally.

~~~
Herring
Or don't be a bank robber, but yeah, yours works too.

